# Want to borrow sugimoto cleaver



## labor of love

I'm looking to test a sugimoto #6 cleaver. Really, I want to buy one but I'm so finicky about cleavers it would be nice to test one out before I buy. I have a gesshin ginga cleaver that I'd be willing to loan out in exchange or something else too. 
Thanks.


----------

